# squidguard block page sempre visibile

## luciano_c

Ho configurato squid (2.7) + squidguard (1.4-4) funziona tutto, sia sulle black sia sulle white list, ma su molti url permessi, non tutti, (probabilmente quelli che non hanno una immagina a pieno sfondo) compare sempre in sovraimpressione la block page predisposta per gli url/domini bloccati.

Qualche idea? grazie

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

